# PC macht stoßartige Geräusche



## Lubert (23. September 2019)

*PC macht stoßartige Geräusche*

Hallo zusammen,

ich versuche es so gut es geht zu beschreiben...

Mein PC macht seit kurzen stoßartige bzw. intervallartige Geräusche, bei denen, so wie ich es beurteilen kann, der Lüfter kurz höher dreht Luft rauspumpt und sich dann wieder normalisiert aber das in sehr kurzen und teils unregelmäßigen Abständen. Hat vielleicht jemand eine Idee, woran dies liegen könnte bzw. wie man das Problem beheben kann?

Danke im Voraus...


----------



## evilgrin68 (23. September 2019)

*AW: PC macht stoßartige Geräusche*

Nett wäre zu Erfahren was alles in deinem PC verbaut ist, damit man rausfinden kann was denn da "Pumpt".

Wenn es irgendein Lüfter sein könnte, kann man durch anhalten/abklemmen desselben diesen ausschliessen oder finden.


----------



## Lubert (23. September 2019)

*AW: PC macht stoßartige Geräusche*

Habe ich soeben getan und herausgefunden, dass es an einem Gehäuselüfter liegt. Das ist schon mal beruhigend, das es keine Komponente ist die gravierend wäre. Man muss dazu sagen das Gehäuse ist an dem PC das günstigste. Ich werde morgen mal im hellen schauen ob das Lager beschädigt ist oder eventuell Kabel und Anschlüsse ne Macke haben. Danke trotzdem erstmal für die schnelle Antwort...


----------



## True Monkey (23. September 2019)

*AW: PC macht stoßartige Geräusche*

^^Dein Lüfter wird ok sein nur ist die Lüfterkurve an einer stelle wo sie den Lüfter rauf unter runter fährt.

Du solltest dir mal die temps deiner CPU anschauen bzw deren auslastung im Taskmanager.
Schwierig dazu was zu sagen da du deine Hardware ja nicht verrätst 

Aber dein Prob ...wenn man es so bezeichnen kann riecht doch sehr nach einen neuen AMD


----------



## hutschmek (23. September 2019)

*AW: PC macht stoßartige Geräusche*

Jup Lüfter geht rauf und runter hört sich für mich auch so an als wäre da was in der Lüftersteuerung falsch eingestellt. Mach ich bei mir die Lüfter auf CPU gehen die auch rauf und runter wie nix . Sollte aber keine Steuerung vorhanden sein könnte der Lüfter wirklich einen defekt aufweisen.


----------



## RNG_AGESA (24. September 2019)

*AW: PC macht stoßartige Geräusche*

RYZEN bringt alle zum durchdrehen. lüfter drehen immer wieder auf 80%+ bei 0% auslastung... selbst mit SILENT-profil über BIOS unfassbar laut.... NH-D15 
CPU wechsel ist die einzige lösung wie es scheint


----------



## True Monkey (24. September 2019)

*AW: PC macht stoßartige Geräusche*

^^Es hilft auch eine gaaaannnnz flache Lüfterkurve um es ertragbar zu machen sofern das Board solch eine erstellen läßt.
Nicht lustig was da abgeliefert wurde 

Anfangs dachte ich noch Montagsmodell aber nach den dritten Rechner ist mir klar ...das ist der Standard.
Bleibt nur die Hoffnung auf ein besseres Bios  

Aber bevor wir motzen lass den TE doch erst mal beantworten was für Hardware er hat


----------



## cudyyy (24. September 2019)

*AW: PC macht stoßartige Geräusche*



RNG_GPU schrieb:


> RYZEN bringt alle zum durchdrehen. lüfter drehen immer wieder auf 80%+ bei 0% auslastung... selbst mit SILENT-profil über BIOS unfassbar laut.... NH-D15
> CPU wechsel ist die einzige lösung wie es scheint



Nur weil du ein Problem mit deinem Ryzen hast, dass du selbst nicht fähig bist zu lösen, ist es ein bisschen unfair dieses auf ALLE umzumünzen.


----------



## DocVersillia (24. September 2019)

*AW: PC macht stoßartige Geräusche*



RNG_GPU schrieb:


> RYZEN bringt alle zum durchdrehen. lüfter drehen immer wieder auf 80%+ bei 0% auslastung... selbst mit SILENT-profil über BIOS unfassbar laut.... NH-D15
> CPU wechsel ist die einzige lösung wie es scheint



Das Problem ist eher ein nicht korrekt montierter Lüfter, eine falsch eingestellte Lüfterkurve, dazu evtl ein Bios- Update.... Also liegt das Problem meistens beim User...


----------



## wuselsurfer (24. September 2019)

*AW: PC macht stoßartige Geräusche*



cudyyy schrieb:


> Nur weil du ein Problem mit deinem Ryzen hast,


Die Probleme mit den AMD-BIOSen treten aber sehr geballt auf.
Da scheint einiges mit heißer Nadel gestrickt worden zu sein.
Mit der 15. Version ist dann alles im grünen Bereich, so wie bei den Intellern auch.


----------



## cordonbleu (25. September 2019)

*AW: PC macht stoßartige Geräusche*

Das wird an den dauernden Temperatursprüngen der Ryzen CPUs liegen. Wenn die Lüfterkurve in dem Bereich zu sehr an die CPU Temp. angepasst ist, drehen die Lüfter touren auf und wieder ab. Ist mir bei Luftkühlung auch schwer auf den Nerv gegangen und ich bin froh, dass ich meine AIO anhand der Wassertemp. regeln kann. Das macht die Sache deutlich entspannter.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. September 2019)

*AW: PC macht stoßartige Geräusche*



Lubert schrieb:


> Habe ich soeben getan und herausgefunden, dass es an einem Gehäuselüfter liegt. Das ist schon mal beruhigend, das es keine Komponente ist die gravierend wäre. Man muss dazu sagen das Gehäuse ist an dem PC das günstigste. Ich werde morgen mal im hellen schauen ob das Lager beschädigt ist oder eventuell Kabel und Anschlüsse ne Macke haben. Danke trotzdem erstmal für die schnelle Antwort...


In der Regel ist es die Lüftersteuerung zusammen mit einer sehr schnell taktenden CPU

Die erste Frage ist, ob der Lüfter von der CPU- oder der Systemtemperatur abhängig ist.
Lösungsansätze gibt es viele:
- Feste Spannung, z.B. 5V, 7V oder 12V
- Flache manuell programmierte Lüfterkurve mit tendenziell höherer Einstiegsdrehzahl
- Umschalten von CPU auf Systemtemperatur oder andersherim, muss man ausprobieren

Ob Dein Gehäuse günstig war, ist einmal egal, ruhig bekommt man alles. Wenn Du uns alle 
verbauten Komponenten nennst, können wir Dir zielgerichteter helfen

Wird schon, keine Sorgen, Um einen Rechner leise zu bekommen, muss man etwas Zeit
investieren.


----------



## Wanthor1 (5. April 2020)

*AW: PC macht stoßartige Geräusche*

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe scheinbar genau das selbe Problem wie der Threadersteller:



Lubert schrieb:


> Mein PC macht seit kurzen stoßartige bzw. intervallartige Geräusche, bei denen, so wie ich es beurteilen kann, der Lüfter kurz höher dreht Luft rauspumpt und sich dann wieder normalisiert aber das in sehr kurzen und teils unregelmäßigen Abständen. Hat vielleicht jemand eine Idee, woran dies liegen könnte bzw. wie man das Problem beheben kann?




Etwa 5 Minuten nachdem ich ein Spiel starte beginnt ein Lüfter (?) stossweise an und wieder aus zu gehen.
In einem 3 Sekunden Rhythmus etwa.

Ich habe leider sehr wenig bis keine Ahnung vom Inneren eines PCs, bzw wie ich dieses Problem beheben kann. 

Der PC ist neu und erst vor einem Monat als Fertig-Komplett-PC von mir bei BoostBoxx gekauft worden.




Hier erstmal die technischen Daten meines PCs:


Betriebssystem
Windows 10 Home, 64 Bit

Prozessor
AMD Ryzen 7 3800X, 8x 3900 MHz

Prozessorkühler
BoostBoxx Liquid B120 Wasserkühlung

Grafikkarte
ASUS GeForce RTX 2070 SUPER

Mainboard
ASUS TUF B450-PLUS GAMING

Arbeitsspeicher
2 x 16 GB DDR4-RAM, Dual Channel 

1. Festplatte
1000 GB M.2 PCIe SSD Intel 660p

Gehäuse
CSL Cronos Silent

Netzteile
600 Watt be quiet! Pure Power 11




Was kann ich tun?

Da ich , wie gesagt, wenig Ahnung von der Materie habe, sind die Lösungsvorschläge hier im Thread bisher leider ein Rätsel für mich.




evilgrin68 schrieb:


> Wenn es irgendein Lüfter sein könnte, kann man durch anhalten/abklemmen desselben diesen ausschliessen oder finden.



Das bedeutet aufschrauben, aber trotzdem den PC anmachen und dann den Ventilator "anhalten/abklemmen? Versteh ich das richtig?




hutschmek schrieb:


> Jup Lüfter geht rauf und runter hört sich für mich auch so an als wäre da was in der Lüftersteuerung falsch eingestellt. Mach ich bei mir die Lüfter auf CPU gehen die auch rauf und runter wie nix .



Wo kann ich die Steuerung meines Lüfters finden?




DocVersillia schrieb:


> Das Problem ist eher ein nicht korrekt montierter Lüfter, eine falsch eingestellte Lüfterkurve, dazu evtl ein Bios- Update.... Also liegt das Problem meistens beim User...



Ok, wenn dem so wäre , was kann ich tun?




Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> In der Regel ist es die Lüftersteuerung zusammen mit einer sehr schnell taktenden CPU
> 
> Die erste Frage ist, ob der Lüfter von der CPU- oder der Systemtemperatur abhängig ist.
> Lösungsansätze gibt es viele:
> ...



Das hört sich schonmal gut an  
Welche Infos müsste ich noch geben damit man mir helfen kann?


Ein freundliches Danke schon mal im vorraus


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. April 2020)

*AW: PC macht stoßartige Geräusche*

Herzlich willkommen im Forum!


Wanthor1 schrieb:


> Etwa 5 Minuten nachdem ich ein Spiel starte beginnt ein Lüfter (?) stossweise an und wieder aus zu gehen.
> In einem 3 Sekunden Rhythmus etwa.


Die erste Frage ist, welcher oder welche Lüfter das sind. Das bekommen wir heraus, gaaanz schnell



Wanthor1 schrieb:


> Ich habe leider sehr wenig bis keine Ahnung vom Inneren eines PCs, bzw wie ich dieses Problem beheben kann.


Dat macht nix, dat krijen wa hin




Wanthor1 schrieb:


> Der PC ist neu und erst vor einem Monat als Fertig-Komplett-PC


Aha, ein CSL Rechner. Der besteht komplett aus bekannten Standardkomponenten, da kannst Du langfristig problemlos alles aufrüsten und oder verändern. Das ist gut. Die Komponenten sind auch alle ok. Alles gut so.




Wanthor1 schrieb:


> Hier erstmal die technischen Daten meines PCs:
> BoostBoxx Liquid B120 Wasserkühlung
> ASUS GeForce RTX 2070 SUPER
> ASUS TUF B450-PLUS GAMING
> CSL Cronos Silent


Das sind die wichtigen Informationen, dass sind die Lüfter, die Du hören kommen wirst, bzw. regelt das Mainboard die Lüfter Temperaturabhängig.

Immer dann, wenn Deine CPU gefordert wird, wird wie warm und die Lüfter drehen hoch. Da muss man an die Lüfterkurven ran, also an die Zuordnung, welche Lüfterdrehzahl bei welcher Temperatur anliegt. Erklärung kommt später.




Wanthor1 schrieb:


> Was kann ich tun?


Analysieren. Dazu bedarf es dieses hilfreichen kleinen Werkzeuges. Herunterladen, installieren, anklicken und staunen
HWMONITOR | Softwares | CPUID

Dann wirst Du mit Informationen überfrachtet, das kann man sich alles man anschauen und alle Reiterzuklappen, bis auf diese;



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wenn Du das gemacht hast, bringst Du mal last auf den Rechner und dann schauen wir uns die minimalen und maximalen Drehzahlen der Lüfter an.

Und dann machen wir weiter

Aaaaber, ich sehe das Problem schon so:
ASUS TUF B450-PLUS GAMING

Asus, diese "Trottelns" haben die Lüftersteuerung des Mainboards verhunst. vermutlich auch bei diesem Mainboard, man kann die Lüfterdrehzahl nicht wirklich herunter regeln. Aber da kommen wir im zweiten Schritt zu, es gibt Lösungen, keine Sorgen

Hier findest Du das Handbuch zum Mainboard:
https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/...GAMING/G14220_TUF_B450-PLUS_GAMING_UM_WEB.PDF


Unter Punkt 2-2 findest Du im Handbuch dieses Bildchen. Da siehst Du die voreingestellte Lüfterkurve, und da müssen wir ran




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dein Mainboard erlaubt an fünf Steckern das Anschließen von Lüftern, da werden vermutlich auch Deine Lüfter  dran hängen. Vielleicht hat das Gehäuse auch eine eigene  Lüftersteuerung. Das bekommen wir raus, wenn keine Lüfter im HWMonitor angezeigt werden




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




...


----------



## Wanthor1 (5. April 2020)

*AW: PC macht stoßartige Geräusche*

Vielen Dank Rotkaeppchen, du hast mir sehr geholfen!


Durch das HWMONITOR Tool habe ich rausgefunden das es die Lüftung der Grafikkarte ist die den Lärm macht.


Ich habe nun zwar  auch die Lüfterkurve im UEFI BIOS auf den Modus  "Leise" gestellt, aber die PC-Lüfter sind , wie gesagt, garnicht das Problem.


Die Lüftung der Grafikkarte ist ungewöhnlich laut, schon bei geringen 43 Grad ist sie im schnellen rhythmus am arbeiten.


Daraufhin habe ich ein Tool namens MSI-Afterburner runtergeladen und die sogenannte Lüfterkurve etwas  umgestellt, so das der Lüfter mit weniger Power loslegt.

Das hat jetzt schon mal ein Stück geholfen.

Ich finde es aber immer noch ungewöhnlich laut, im vergleich zu meinem alten PC. Ich bin nun aber zu müde um weiter zu fummeln 


Dir aber nochmal vielen, vielen Dank das du dir extra soviel Mühe gemacht hast! Toll! Das hat mir wirklich sehr geholfen! Ich bin nun auf dem richtigen Weg


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. April 2020)

*AW: PC macht stoßartige Geräusche*



Wanthor1 schrieb:


> Die Lüftung der Grafikkarte ist ungewöhnlich laut, schon bei geringen 43 Grad ist sie im schnellen rhythmus am arbeiten.
> 
> 
> Daraufhin habe ich ein Tool namens MSI-Afterburner runtergeladen und die sogenannte Lüfterkurve etwas  umgestellt, so das der Lüfter mit weniger Power loslegt.
> ...


Ich ahne, dass dein Gehäuse eine schlechte Belüftung bietet. "Silent" impliziert in der Regel, einen restriktiven Lufteinlass. Schau bitte mal, wo an der Vorderseite Luft angesaugt werden kann. Dann schraube bitte das linke Seitenteil ab. Dann kannst Du in den gesamten Rechner hereinschauen. Wo sind überall Gehäuselüfter? Ich ahne, es wird vorne ein 120mm Lüfter sein und hinten auch. Und dann schau bitte, wie der Wasserkühler angebaut ist. Idealerweise geht der nach oben heraus und hinten sitzt ein ansaugender Lüfter. 

Wenn der Grafikkartenlüfter schon bei 43°C zu laut ist, ist etwas falsch, denn in der Regel sind bei heutigen Karten bis 60°C die Lüfter abgeschaltet. Genau darum hat man dann auch ständig dieses "Stoßartige" Lüftergeräusch, weil die Lüfter in bestimmten Lastpunkten an und ausgehen. Das ist extrem nervig. Im Afterburner kann man die Lüfterkurve sehr fein einstellen. Da hilft nur ausprobieren. Wichtig sind auch ca. 2sek im Wert "Hytherese" damit nimmt man der Lüftersteuerung die Hektik


Apropos Grafikkarte. Ist es dieses Modell? Denn das wäre ärgerlich. Das wäre das Referenz Design von Nvidia und die sind immer grotten laut
ASUS Turbo GeForce RTX 2070 SUPER Evo ab €'*'558,00 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland 

Schau bitte mal, welche dieser drei Karten Du hast, drei,  weil es drei unterschiedlicher Lüfterarten gibt.
PCIe mit Grafikkarten-Hersteller: ASUS, Serie: GeForce, NVIDIA: RTX 2070 SUPER Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Wanthor1 (5. April 2020)

*AW: PC macht stoÃŸartige GerÃ¤usche*

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort, das hilft mir sehr.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Wenn der Grafikkartenlüfter schon bei 43°C zu laut ist, ist etwas falsch, denn in der Regel sind bei heutigen Karten bis 60°C die Lüfter abgeschaltet. Genau darum hat man dann auch ständig dieses "Stoßartige" Lüftergeräusch, weil die Lüfter in bestimmten Lastpunkten an und ausgehen. Das ist extrem nervig.



Ja, ich denke das ist genau das Problem.

Das was ich die ganze Zeit als zu laut empfinde ist das ständige an und ausgehen des Lüfters im 3 Sekundentakt bei etwa 43 Grad.

Ein Strategiespiel , das grafisch nicht sehr aufwändig ist, bringt meine Grafikkarte auf etwa 43 Grad, da ist genau der Punkt wo meine Grafikkarte dann wie ein Auto stop and go macht.  
Von 0 RPM auf  ca 1100 RPM, im sekundenschnellen wechsel.
Das ist der Lärm den ich höre.

Wenn ich ein grafisch aufwändigeres Spiel starte wo die Grafikkarte in den 70er grad bereich kommt, dann schnurrt der Kühler der Grafikkarte , man kann es leise hören, aber es ist nicht nerfig.
Das ist ein Geräusch was auch mein alter PC gemacht hat.




Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Im Afterburner kann man die Lüfterkurve sehr fein einstellen. Da hilft nur ausprobieren. Wichtig sind auch ca. 2sek im Wert "Hytherese" damit nimmt man der Lüftersteuerung die Hektik



Genau das werde ich nun weiter versuchen. War da gestern nur so halb erfolgreich bisher.

Ich muss eine Lüfterkurve finden die nicht nerft, aber meine Grafikkarte sinnvoll kühlt.
Gibt es da irgendwo Paradebeispiele oder so wie du sagtest, einfach nur ausprobieren ? 

Werde nun Hytherese auf 2 sec setzen.


Das ist mein Gehäuse: 
Antec Product

Bei meiner Grafikkarte ist das die genauste Beschreibung die ich gefunden habe:
ASUS GeForce RTX 2070 SUPER, ASUS DUAL-RTX2070S-8G-EVO, 8 GB GDDR6, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort

Der Treiber ist auf der neusten Version.


Vielen Dank dir nochmal für deine Hilfe hier!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. April 2020)

*AW: PC macht stoßartige Geräusche*



Wanthor1 schrieb:


> Das ist mein Gehäuse:
> Antec Product



Schade, im Prinzip ein schönes Gehäuse, im Einzelfall mit potenter Hardware, und Du hast eine Menge Abwärme, ein Grenzfall. Es hat als Preis für das vermeintliche "Silent" kaum Platz für Lüfter:
Antec P7 Silent ab €'*'52,30 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Auch Du hast vermutlich nur 1 x 120mm vorne und einmal hinter, dort aber noch verbaut mit dem Wasserkühler, der den Abluftstrom massiv behindert. In diesem Fall kann man nur hoffen, dass es die oben verlinkte Karte mit Radiallüfter ist, die ihre warme Luft zum größten Teil direkt aus dem Gehäuse bläst. Oder, die Profis haben den Radiator vorne eingebaut und Du hast zusätzlich vorne und hinten Gehäuselüfter. Das wäre ideal. Bitte einmal ins Gehäuse schauen.



Wanthor1 schrieb:


> Bei meiner Grafikkarte ist das die genauste Beschreibung die ich gefunden habe:
> ASUS GeForce RTX 2070 SUPER, ASUS DUAL-RTX2070S-8G-EVO, 8 GB GDDR6, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort


Also vermutlich diese Karte. Dann haben wir jetzt ein Problem, Dein Gehäuse wird die Abwärme nicht abführen. Denn Du hast gut 300W. Dafür gibt es zwei Lösungsansätze, neben der optimierten Lüfterkurve. 
ASUS Dual GeForce RTX 2070 SUPER OC Evo ab €'*'539,00 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

*Tipp 1:* Lass den Lüfter immer laufen und such Dir die langsamste Drehzahl, mit der sie sicher anläufen und betrieben werden können.  Da wird irgendwas um 15-30% PWM (also Pulsweitenmodulation der Spannung)

*Tipp 2: *Suche die maximale Lüfterdrehzahl, die Du noch nicht störend findest. Diesen PWM Wert setzt man dann auch 75-80°C. Und dann sollte man bei höheren Temperaturen schnell auf maximal mögliche Drehzahl gehen, denn überhitzen soll die Karte auch nicht.

*Tipp 3:* Man kann eigentlich immer die Spannung der Karte senken, oder notfalls auch das Powerlimit. Das geht alles im Afterburner, nicht vergessen, das Profil danach zu speichern.  Das kostet alles kaum Leistung, Unterspannung kann sogar welche bringen, aber reduziert die Wärmeentwicklung merklich. Immer in kleinen Schritten, sagen 20mV herunter gehen und auf Stabilität achten. Wenn es zuviel war, stürzt der Rechner ab und man muss neu starten. Da geht nix kaputt.

*Tipp 4: *Teste einmal mit geöffneter Seitenwand, also abschrauben, Du hast dazu hinten zwei Rändelschrauben, brauchst dafür also nicht einmal Werkzeug . Und ja, CSL klebt da immer Versiegerungssticks dran, das ist aber völlig egal, die Garantie bleibt auch nach Aufbruch des Siegels erhalten. Dann siehst Du auch, was alles verbaut wurde und kannst es berichten, am besten mit Foto davon.

*Tipp 5: *Wenn die Maßnahmen oben nicht ausreichen und die geöffnete Seitenwand etwas bringt, müssen wir zwei neue Lüfter einbauen. 
- vorne müssen es 2 x 140mm Lüfter werden, so nicht ein Platz mit dem Radiator der CPU-Kühlung belegt ist.
- hinten kann man in die kleinen Slotblenden unterhalb der Grafikkarte einen Lüfter einkleben. Der bringt sehr viel, bei mkir waren das 1^0°C Grafikkartentemperatur mit entsprechend merklich gesenkter Geräuschkulisse. 

*Tipp 6: neue Lüfter:*
_vorne: _
1 x Arctic F14 PWM PST ab €'*'4,99 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland ( Hat einen Y-Stromanschluss)
1 x  Arctic F14 PWM ab €'*'4,49 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Oder z.B. 2 x : Noctua NF-P14s redux-1200 PWM ab €'*'14,90 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Alternativ: https://geizhals.de/be-quiet-shadow-wings-2-pwm-bl087-a1959787.html
...

_hinten, Slotblende: Zuerst, siehe Bild, Abstand zwischen Grafikkarte und Boden messen, mit Tesa Power Stripe ankleben und Slotblendenverkleidungen demontieren_
1 x Noctua NF-A9x14 PWM ab €'*'14,18 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Notfalls, je nach Abstand auch nur ein 80mm Lüfter

Und neue Gehäuselüfter ist immer etwas ganz normales. Leider, aber das macht man. Je nachdem, wie viel Geld Du ausgeben möchtest, gibt es natürlich auch merklich teurere Lüfter, die ein paar Prozent leiser sind. Und wenn das alles nicht reicht, kann man noch den Lüfter vom Radiator der Wasserkühlung wechseln und dort dann zwei Lüfter im Doppelpack anbringen und den Radiator zwischen die Lüfter packen.

*Bilder:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bild 1: Deinstallation Frontblende, Einbau zwei mal 140mm Lüfter






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bild 2: Slotblendenlüfter


*Zusammenfassung:*
Jetzt hast Du alle Ideen und Gedanken und kannst Dich in diesen langweiligen Quarantänezeiten in Ruhe mit der Geräuschoptimierung beschäftigen. Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Wanthor1 (5. April 2020)

*AW: PC macht stoßartige Geräusche*

Vielen Dank dir nocheinmal für deine Mühe und deine Hilfe!




Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> *Tipp 1:* Lass den Lüfter immer laufen und such Dir die langsamste Drehzahl, mit der er sicher anläuft und betrieben wird.  Da wird irgendwas um 15-30% PWM (also Pulsweitenmodulation der Spannung)
> 
> *Tipp 2: *Suche die maximale Lüfterdrehzahl, die Du noch nicht störend findest. Diesen PWM Wert setzt man dann auch 75-80°C. Und dann sollte man bei höheren Temperaturen schnell auf maximal mögliche Drehzahl gehen, denn überhitzen soll die Karte auch nicht.




Diese beiden Tips habe ich nun umgesetzt.

Und es sieht gut aus, bzw hört sich gut an.

Hoffentlich reicht das auf Dauer an Maßnahmen, mal schauen 

Danke das du dir die Zeit genommen hast mir so ausführlich zu helfen!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. April 2020)

*AW: PC macht stoßartige Geräusche*

Und immer schön auf die Temperaturen achten. Lüfter haben ja nicht ohne Grund eine vorgegebene Drehzahl. Natürlich kann man die ohne Risiko reduzieren, aber trotzdem sollte man die nächsten Tat das Verhalten des Rechners im Auge behalten. Wenn man lie Lüfter immer auf tiefer Drehzahl laufen lässt, anstatt sie abschalten zu lassen, ist das natürlich ein merklicher Vorteil für alle Komponenten auf der Grafikkarte, denn die meiste Zeit laufen Rechner mit geringer Last. Und dann hält die Karte tendenziell etwas länger.

Na dann, viel Freude am neuen Spielzeug!


----------



## ursmii (5. April 2020)

*AW: PC macht stoßartige Geräusche*

whow @Rotkaeppchen  da hast du dir ja echt viel mühe gegeben ihm zu helfen  --  finde ich ganz toll

was ich immer empfehle, ist statt eines lüfters in den slotblenden, einfach diese unter der GraKa zu entfernen, so dass bei positiven gehäuseluftdruck dort die heisse luft gleich raus kann.
oben wird ja hauptsächlich der CPUkühler entlüftet und es ist nicht notwendig, dass die hitze der GraKa den umweg macht.

@Wanthor1: einfach mal zusätzlich ausprobieren zu den tollen tipps von Rotkäppchen


----------

